# BRAND NEW TEGU PICS WITH BRAND NEW CAMERA!



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

here are some brand new outside pics of my boy Dek!









Chubby chubby!




tongues!








and what i believe to be buttons!





Enjoy!!


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

how big is he n he looks gd


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

thank you, hes 41'' 8)


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

cant wait till mine is bigger he still very greenish on the head



if u see what i mean


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

haha i like the pinkie! heres one for ya!


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

cool seeing if mine will take a small mouse 2 nite


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

here my fav pic of mine


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

Good luck!! i remember when i gave mine his first mouse. it was pretty neat. now hes eating 2 small rats in each sitting. 8)


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

cool how often u feeding him that ? n is that the only tegu u have


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

yeah hes my only tegu. he gets rats twice a week and fruit 3 times a week.


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

cool mine gets crickets millworms n large hoppers 3 times wk n fruit on sats when he eats it n pinkis the other days


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

how old is he?


----------



## Brad2bw (May 28, 2008)

Great looking Tegu and that camera is bad A. It has a really clear/ clean picture. What kind of camera is it, if you dont mind me asking?



chriz said:


> cant wait till mine is bigger he still very greenish on the head



I know what you mean man, my teg is only a little over a foot and still has the greenish tint on his head. I cant wait for him to get bigger and just let him cruise around the house lol.


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

its a nikon D-40. i really like the clear upclose shots i can get with this lens. i just cant wait to get the telescopic lens!! :-D


----------



## chriz (May 28, 2008)

mine is about 6months mayb bit older. he's not taking 2 roaming yet just sits on my lap n climes all over me have given him loads of chances 2 wonder in our front room but he just seems 2 freak n dose not move n as soon as u put your hand down 2 him he's up your arm like a shot its well strange but cute have 2 give him loads of chin rubs !!!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

lol yeah i know what you mean. my boy used to be like that when he was smaller but now that hes older and fatter, he just likes to roam. lol
also until they are a year old they will eat mostly animal matter


----------



## VARNYARD (May 28, 2008)

hoosier said:


> lol yeah i know what you mean. my boy used to be like that when he was smaller but now that hes older and fatter, he just likes to roam. lol
> also until they are a year old they will eat mostly animal matter



Awesome pics bro, and he is looking 110% all boy!!


----------



## hoosier (May 28, 2008)

how are his jowels looking? i think they look pretty pronounced.


----------



## Mike (May 29, 2008)

Great pics, you have an amazing camera and a beautiful tegu.


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

Thank you all! :dan


----------



## DaveDragon (May 29, 2008)

chriz said:


>


That's a great pic!!


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

mmmmm pinkie. lol


----------



## Azaleah (May 29, 2008)

Your tegus are all beautiful!!! I love it when they get big! I cant wait for mine to grow up


----------



## Nero (May 29, 2008)

What a beauty, nice shots too! the tounge shots are great


----------



## hoosier (May 29, 2008)

i can adjust the shutter speed un to 1/4000 of a second so tongue shots are no longer a problem :-D


----------



## DZLife (May 29, 2008)

chriz said:


> cant wait till mine is bigger he still very greenish on the head
> 
> 
> 
> if u see what i mean



Nice chompers!


----------



## jntann (Jul 2, 2008)

nine is 38'' and I can't see spurs yet. yours is 41" have you just been able to see them or have you been able to see them for a while.{ by the way that is a nice lizard and camera}..mine looks like it could be a male but no spurs yet.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jul 2, 2008)

jntann said:


> nine is 38'' and I can't see spurs yet. yours is 41" have you just been able to see them or have you been able to see them for a while.{ by the way that is a nice lizard and camera}..mine looks like it could be a male but no spurs yet.



jntann, if yours is 38" it should have the spurs by now if it is a male.


----------



## jntann (Jul 4, 2008)

Well i guess baby Dino is just a fat little girl.............


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 6, 2008)

i have a nikon coolpix i love their cameras they are awesome


----------



## Mvskokee (Jul 6, 2008)

you must have paid a pretty penny for that cam though


----------



## olympus (Jul 7, 2008)

Those pics are amazing


----------



## bige85tegu (Jul 8, 2008)

Nice pics! I want that camera.


----------

